# Regulated REO !



## jtgrey

Build by Reo . Power by sx350.
What do you think?

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 9


----------



## jtgrey

Thanks @Andre


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Build by Reo . Power by sx350.
> What do you think ?
> View attachment 23101
> View attachment 23102
> View attachment 23103


Awesome, stunning - well done! You have been busy.


jtgrey said:


> Thanks @Andre


The pleasure is all mine, whatever I did!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Incredible work @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Now we talking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Andre said:


> Awesome, stunning - well done! You have been busy.
> 
> The pleasure is all mine, whatever I did!



@Andre it use to be your blue reo !


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> @Andre it use to be your blue reo !


Ok, I want her back!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @jtgrey 
I cant believe it
That is a winner!

A regulated bottom fed device
Very nice!!

How does she vape?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Silver said:


> Wow @jtgrey
> I cant believe it
> That is a winner!
> 
> A regulated bottom fed device
> Very nice!!
> 
> How does she vape?



Very nice I used all the original reo connectors so very little voltage drop . Allso nice that I can go back to 1ohm coils and just crank up the watts . I will also be able te get every last drop of battery power from it without losing flavour!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Philip

Love it I want one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Here some building pictures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Was a bit scary , was afraid I was going to fup a good working reo


----------



## jtgrey

@Andre I do not think you would like my price


----------



## Rob Fisher

McGyver of note! Nice one!

I turned your picture the right way up for you.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Waltervh

Looks very nice, I am interested in the SX 350. How mutch and where may we find some?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Great work @jtgrey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

Waltervh said:


> Looks very nice, I am interested in the SX 350. How mutch and where may we find some?



I bought 10 a while back straight from them . Think I paid like R500 each . Got 3 left but I would not be willing to sell them .
Waiting on 5x sx mini and 5x sx j temp controlled chips from them then I will upgraded this reo again .


----------



## free3dom

Amazing @jtgrey 

But where is the fire button?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

free3dom said:


> Amazing @jtgrey
> 
> But where is the fire button?


On the side will put it at the reo fire button soon .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

_Wow these professors from Glencoe know their stuff! Have you offered Ω @johan some lessons? _

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jtgrey

Button on the side

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Now I only need @John to polish it for me .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

And allen cap bolts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Now this is what I am talking about . 1.1ohm at 30w .... awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

well done @jtgrey 
that conversion is awesome. the best of both worlds..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

I'm so jelly right now


----------



## Silver

Thanks @jtgrey 

Wishing you all the best with it!

After youve used it for a while i am curious to find out what coil you use mostly and at what power


----------



## jtgrey

Silver said:


> Thanks @jtgrey
> 
> Wishing you all the best with it!
> 
> After youve used it for a while i am curious to find out what coil you use mostly and at what power



thanks @Silver will do . Before I got my first reo , 1ohm at 25 watt use to be my sweet spot on a kayfun . 

Currently I am running a 1.1 ohm at 32 watt in an odin .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

excellent work @jtgrey 

a real master piece

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

jtgrey said:


> thanks @Silver will do . Before I got my first reo , 1ohm at 25 watt use to be my sweet spot on a kayfun .
> 
> Currently I am running a 1.1 ohm at 32 watt in an odin .



Thanks @jtgrey 
As a matter of interest, what ID do you use and what wicking material?


----------



## jtgrey

@Silver at the moment 28g 11 twist x 2 and Id of 2.5 vertical coils . Using jap cotton .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

jtgrey said:


> Now I only need @John to polish it for me .



Nice mod on Reo!, but I sweat for nobody

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Nice mod on Reo!, but I sweat for nobody



No need to sweat Johan
He was referring to John 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> No need to sweat Johan
> He was referring to John
> Lol



Apologies, confused it with @capetocuba's remark one post up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Wow! Great work @jtgrey! Really neat work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## John

jtgrey said:


> Now I only need @John to polish it for me .



Very cool! Strip it down and send me the chassis, I'll gladly polish it for you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

Almost happy with the way it looks but not 100% yet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

jtgrey said:


> Almost happy with the way it looks but not 100% yet
> View attachment 23405
> View attachment 23406


Looks rad! Awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

jtgrey said:


> Almost happy with the way it looks but not 100% yet
> View attachment 23405
> View attachment 23406



Amazing work @jtgrey you really know your stuff!! It looks damn awesome as well. That's all that is needed to make the Reo prefect in my opinion. What chip is in there by the way?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@jtgrey it looks really awesome buddy. Good work!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Look at this one. Very tall Reo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey

Gizmo said:


> Amazing work @jtgrey you really know your stuff!! It looks damn awesome as well. That's all that is needed to make the Reo prefect in my opinion. What chip is in there by the way?


@Gizmo it is running a sx350 chip . Waiting on the new sx 350 j temp control


----------



## Rafique

Freaking awesome, if reo were to be regulated I'd definately get one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey

VapeSnow said:


> Look at this one. Very tall Reo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@VapeSnow i saw this but i did not like the length of it . Not going to say that my idee is better but it sits fine in my hand . Wish i could fit it all inside the reo to keep it original but there is just not enough space . Maybe if i put it on the side it will look better , but i am not willing to cut and drill my 2 remaining reo's yet ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Very nice to have 1 battery lasting me the whole day now !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow i saw this but i did not like the length of it . Not going to say that my idee is better but it sits fine in my hand . Wish i could fit it all inside the reo to keep it original but there is just not enough space . Maybe if i put it on the side it will look better , but i am not willing to cut and drill my 2 remaining reo's yet ....


No buddy the Modifications you did looks really good. 

But yes when you mod a Reo again try to put the chip on the side. If you can create a panel like the mod on the right then it will only be small holes in the reo. 

I really think the modification will look great and not so bulky. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VapeSnow

jtgrey said:


> Very nice to have 1 battery lasting me the whole day now !


How many battery's do you use during the day with a normal Reo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD

VapeSnow said:


> How many battery's do you use during the day with a normal Reo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Using a 0.7ohm build I would use no less than 2 batteries. problem for me is the battery drain really, during the day I need a bit of a 'kick' so when the battery gets lower than 3.8volts I start to lose interest, that's when I change batteries.

Thats why a regulated bottom feeder would be awesome for me, all day constant dripper level vape =  Winner winner chicken dinner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

VapeSnow said:


> How many battery's do you use during the day with a normal Reo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@VapeSnow i basically use 2 per 6ml reo bottle . So 3ml on 1 battery before it starts to get a bit weak. 

That side mount chip looks awesome plus the new chip i am waiting for is smaller so i will definitely give that a go ! 

Think that is the best regulated reo i have seen !


----------



## DoubleD

jtgrey said:


> @VapeSnow i basically use 2 per 6ml reo bottle . So 3ml on 1 battery before it starts to get a bit weak.
> 
> That side mount chip looks awesome plus the new chip i am waiting for is smaller so i will definitely give that a go !
> 
> Think that is the best regulated reo i have seen !



Which one are you waiting for bud?


----------



## jtgrey

DoubleD said:


> Which one are you waiting for bud?


 I have 5 x sx mini chips and 5 x sx j temp control chips incoming

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

jtgrey said:


> I have 5 x sx mini chips and 5 x sx j temp control chips incoming


Thats going to be epic vape mail 
I'd like to jump in on your next buy please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Some folks have been pretty inventive modding their Reos. Not something I would do though. I have the regulated Reo I wanted, an early OG VV Grand that is still in pristine condition. This one is Silver Vein.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

